# Sperm



## Golf (Dec 15, 2012)

Ive been told that my sperm level is very low,any idea try to improve n have a baby pls?thanks


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Golf, welcome, my hubby had a zero count, and after 9 months on Wellman multivitamins, we were good to go with ICSI and left our sperm donor on the subs bench! Obviously, good diet and exercise, let the air circulate down there so to speak and 'clear the pipes' every few days - this helps sperm regenerate.

Here are some links to other areas which may be of interest / help : 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0

Have a root around, there is loads of good advice and support to be found here on FF... if you need anything please shout up...
best wishes
Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya golf and welcome  sorry to hear of your news! as sheilaweb suggested i would recommend wellman multivitamins, iv heard fantastic things about them and iv recently put my partner onto them! 

also try and avoid roasting hot baths as sudden increases and decreases in temperature can affect sperm quality and quantity. 

tight underwear or clothing can also affect things from what i hear. 

but yeah deffo start on wellman vitamins,  

good luck x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Golf- we have been to a urologist, well hubby has and he was put on proxeed, you can get it from amazon. You have 2 sachets a day and so far it has dramatically improved my hubbys sperm quality and quantity. Dont forget you want quality sperm if you will be needing fertility tx. Also limit alcohol to 5-10 units per week, wear loose boxers, sont have laptop on your lap and keep bath temp down basically keep heat away from that area. Limit cycling too as this has an affect. 
It takes 3 months fir sperm to regenerate so whatever you are doing or changing you need to keep it up for 3 months and then things will change. 

We went to see a private urologist, Mr Ramsay, who we found about from this site. Its not mega expensive but has been worth every penny especially as GP told us dh was almost infertile when in actual fact that isnt the case. 
Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

Well an high dose vit e and c improved my hubbies sperm


----------

